# Shoreline Retriever Club FT??



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Does anybody know if Shoreline is holding their FT in Mid-September? I don't see it up on AKC's website and on some calendars it shows up, on others it doesn't.

If anybody could let me know if it is being held I would really appreciate it.

Thanks!!  

Andy


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Me, too.

Dan Rice


----------



## tbrown (Jan 21, 2003)

AKC shows Sept. 16 approved w/ judges panel, at (North Grosvenordale) which is really West Thompson Dam. Tom


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

*shoreline*

Just got my premium yesterday


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks!! I had tracked down a club member and gotten the scoop.  

Andy


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

You running Briezy in the Qual?!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't think I'll be able to - my dogsitter will be on her honeymoon! And CT is about a 6.5 to 7 hour drive so I can't just drive down and back in one day  But our trial in Maine will be the following weekend and yes we will be running!  

Andy


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll have to doublecheck, but i think Shoreline uses EE.

Shayne


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

They didn't use EE for the Field Trial.  Too bad they didn't, it is a secretary's dream.

Paula 8)


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Paula Richard said:


> They didn't use EE for the Field Trial.  Too bad they didn't, it is a secretary's dream.
> 
> Paula 8)


Oh well, can't win them all. Hopefully the FT will get onboard in the future.

Shayne


----------



## deadgrass (Apr 19, 2005)

Does anyone know who/where I can get an electronic version of the premium for this?? I've emailed the test secretary and the email keeps coming back as undeliverable.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Also looking for premium information.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Entries close on Sept 6th. The premium is up on the AKC website so you could always do a "generic" entry. I know the Q is on Saturday - the Derby on Friday.

Hope that's some help.

Andy


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Does anyone have the contact person's name and phone #?

Dan Rice


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

captaindan said:


> Does anyone have the contact person's name and phone #?
> 
> Dan Rice


From the AKC website



> For additional information contact:
> Kathleen M Krisak, Event Secretary
> 158 Chicopee St
> Granby, MA 01033-9584
> ...


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks, Jeff.

Dan Rice


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

*running order*

Does anyone have the running order?


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

They don't have a web site and the running order is not posted anywhere. But the numbers are: 56 Open dogs, 45 AM, 48 Q. and 20 Derby dogs.

Paula


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Paula do you know if there is a way to confirm my entries. One in the Q and one in the amt.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

ready for an all-age trial in the Q, Paula? :roll: -paul


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

paul young said:


> ready for an all-age trial in the Q, Paula? :roll: -paul


My thoughts exactly - holy cow 48 Q dogs!! 

Good luck to all entered!

FOM


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks, Lainee!! I think we are gonna need it!  

Andy


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

> ready for an all-age trial in the Q, Paula? -paul



Yeah, no kidding!!! :wink: 

Paula


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Andy Carlson said:


> Thanks, Lainee!! I think we are gonna need it!
> 
> Andy


Like you are going to be focused on the Qual anyway! :wink: I hope you have fun! Tell Briezy its okay to be jealous! :lol: 

Good luck and try to stay focused!!! :wink: 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I will do my best to stay focused - but it won't be easy!! :wink: But I can guarantee you we will have fun!!  Even bringing the Little Monsters along - somebody wants to meet them. I have warned Graham he had better be on his best behavior! :shock: 

Andy


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Andy Carlson said:


> warned Graham he had better be on his best behavior!


If he is anything like his brother you can forget it! And watch out for those "innocent sad puppy eyes" after the fact! :shock: :lol: 

Good luck!

And if brother Bullet doesn't stop ripping off his bandage I'm going to have to scratch him from Jayhwak - he isn't healing as fast as I thought he would - the butt head!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------

